# How often, ow many batches do you have going?



## P2000 (Nov 17, 2016)

Since I'm still learning about my first batch I can see where folks may have several different operations at once, or just start one right after another. 

What do you experienced folks do?


----------



## AZMDTed (Nov 17, 2016)

Right now I've got:

Dessert Wine in Primary
Experimental Lodi Cab in extended fermentation
Shiraz just beginning bulk aging
Old Vine Zin bulk aging
Amarone bulk aging
Chardonnay bulk aging with WineStix
Cabernet bulk aging after having been in a barrel
Cabernet in second month of barrel, 1 or 2 more to go
Super Tuscan in barrel

I'm beginning my third year of kit winemaking. Interesting progression from first couple of kits to see if I liked the process and product. Then more, then realization that in order to let some age long enough to get mature I needed to make a whole lot more. So the last year and half have been quite busy making as many as I can so that I can have two years worth in reserve to age. From here on out I'll make just a bit more than my annual consumption projection (about 8 kits a year) knowing that most of that wine won't be drunk for another 2-3 years.


----------



## tjgaul (Nov 17, 2016)

I followed AZMDTed's progression. I just started making kits this June, then made some raspberry from my garden fruit, then blackberry and Alexander concentrates and then more kits. Came to the same realization that I needed to get a lot of wine in carboys aging if I wanted to have a fair supply of quality product to drink. I also wanted to be able to experiment so I have several one gallon batches going.

Right now I have aging Cab Sauv / Pinot Noir / Rossa Ardente / Concord / Pinot-Zin-Gewurzt Blend / Blackberry Zin / Wild Grape / Raspberry / Zinfandel. In Secondary are Dragon's Blood / Gewurztraminer / Niagara. In primary is a Riesling-Traminer. Kits on deck Amarone / Pinot Noir / Moscato / Montepulciano / another Gewurztraminer. I expect to be busy through early spring. 

This is addictive. I already have half the pages in my little wine journal filled up. My investment in glassware and fermenters got a little carried away, but I expect it will all make economic sense in less than a year. I have 1-2 6 gallon batches and a one gallon test batch going most of the time now. 

Good luck. Don't fight the addiction!
Tim


----------



## jburtner (Nov 17, 2016)

Commercial wine in bottles - various

- Four batches bottled
Chardonnay kit in bottles
Pinot Gris kit In Bottles
DB #1 In Bottles
DB #2 In Bottles

- Six carboys in production
1x Pinot Noir kit bulk aging (almost ready to bottle)
1x Lodi OVZ kit in bulk aging (almost ready to bottle)
2x Pear wine carboys bulk aging and clearing - will be adding oak soon.
1x Amarone in carboy under oak spirals.
1x Super Tuscan in carboy under oak spirals.

Planned
- Cyser mead - Honey & Cider & Apples - Starting this weekend.
- Chardonnay kit - starting this weekend maybe.
- Frozen chopped peaches in freezer to start "sometime"

I used to homebrew and always wanted to make wine so started about 6-7 months ago and thoroughly enjoy it - wish I had been doing it for years but oh well nice to start it up now too. I've got two or three empty carboys now with two batches to start on the shelf... Need to pick up another different chardonnay because we love them and they seem to be a nice fairly quick drinker in a lot of cases 

I think for me I have started with some kits and enjoy the process and researching and yes the tasting along the way  I want to be happy with them before bottling. Am excited to start doing frozen must and buckets as well as fresh grapes too... Every batch is a "micro batch" with it's own special tweaks so all become unique for me.

Cheers!
-jonathan


----------



## dcbrown73 (Nov 17, 2016)

Started this year.

* Barossa Valley Shiraz (bulk aging)
* Dry Creek Chardonnay (bottled)
* A country (fruit) wine (bottled)
* Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel (bulk aging)
* Columbia Valley Riesling (bulk aging)
* Lodi Cabernet Sauvignon (bulk aging)
* Stag's Leap Merlot (bulk aging)
* Amarone (clearing stage)
* Super Tuscan (fermenting now)


----------



## Bodenski (Nov 17, 2016)

If by "experienced" you mean I started just before you did, then I can tell you it's addicting so beware! I'm about a month out from starting my first fruit wine (which will end up being straight hooch wine I'm afraid) but quickly started making some that I think will be much better. I've already got 6 1-gallon jugs full right now and have yet to bottle my first batch. (One is a Dragonblood that is ready to bottle now if I want to take some home for Thanksgiving. It's tough waiting!)

There's some expenditure in some basic equipment, and 1 gallon jug setups are cheap. If you are doing anything from scratch and you have all the chemicals for it, it doesn't make sense not to use them and to get several batches going. If you are making from kits, then it's your call. They are low maintenance once they start bulk aging.


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 17, 2016)

I have 12 batches aging right now. Have a couple of open carboys, so my palms are itching to do another batch. I just hit my second year anniversary (started 11/11/14, I think).


----------



## dcbrown73 (Nov 17, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> I have 12 batches aging right now. Have a couple of open carboys, so my palms are itching to do another batch. I just hit my second year anniversary (started 11/11/14, I think).



If you're not sharing the wine with me, it didn't happen.


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 17, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> If you're not sharing the wine with me, it didn't happen.



PM any requests with a valid address. Shipments the day after payday (next Wednesday). Only one shipment per payday (have medical bills to catch up on, discretionary fund is greatly reduced for a few months).


----------



## Mismost (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm slow right now...hunting, holidays, sausage making, travel...so only have 3 batches working, 18 gallons or so. Bad planning on my part....I should have filled some carboys...they could be soaking up time as I slack off! So noted on my 2017 calendar for next year.

Old Vine Zin
Bravado
Jam & Jelly...made from the same...we'll see

Got enough jam & jelly for another 15-20 gallon batch I think. Folks tell me I need to make more whites (but I like reds). I stashed about 50# of tomatoes in the freezer to make jam or wine out of, I know the jam is awesome!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Nov 17, 2016)

I can have as many as 8 six gallon batches going. I still have bulk aging is some Apple (which is done) and the Oregon Grape, that is still moving the water in the airlock to one side. The Oregon Grape is super dark and has a very dry pleasant taste. I'm really looking forward to getting it bottled so I can start enjoying it.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Nov 17, 2016)

Mismost said:


> Got enough jam & jelly for another 15-20 gallon batch I think. Folks tell me I need to make more whites (but I like reds). I stashed about 50# of tomatoes in the freezer to make jam or wine out of, I know the jam is awesome!



Tomato wine? Jam? Really???


----------



## Mismost (Nov 17, 2016)

montanaWineGuy said:


> Tomato wine? Jam? Really???



YEAH! I said the same thing! Blame Jerricurl...she started it. Jam is awesome...we make ours spicey with more red pepper flakes...I like more salt too...sweet, salty, spicey...awesome on a pulled pork sandwich...on a bisquit with some bacon and you'll slap your Momma for not feeding this to you as a kid!

Haven't done the tomatoe wine...seen it...comes out like white as I understand it.


----------



## Rodnboro (Nov 18, 2016)

4 six gallons, 2 five gallons, 2 three gallons, 4 one gallons all bulk aging. Nothing in primary at this time.


----------



## biscmc (Nov 18, 2016)

I have 11 batches bulk aging right now, with 1 kit planned. 

* 2014 Concord
* 2016 Concord
* Amarone
* Merlot
* Liebfraumilch
* Riesling
* Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon
* Montepulciano d'Abruzzo
* Syrah
* Sangiovese
* Super Tuscan
* Riesling Ice Wine (planned)

I would have more in production, but empty carboys seem to be in short supply.


----------



## jgmann67 (Nov 18, 2016)

I have six 6-gallon glass carboys... so, I have six batches going right now. 

Petite Sirah from grapes (in MLF).
Chard from a juice bucket (clearing).
WE SE Cab Sauv Rose (clearing).
WE Eclipse Super Tuscan (aging until March).
WE Eclipse SLD Merlot (aging till Jebruary).
WE LE15 Fourtitude (ready to bottle).

In January, we'll kick of a RJS RQ French Cab.


----------



## Bodenski (Nov 18, 2016)

I think the bottom line is that an empty carboy is a sad carboy. I keep one 1-gallon jug free for transfers, but I don't know if I'll ever let more than one sit empty at a time at this point!


----------



## tjgaul (Nov 18, 2016)

This is a comforting thread. It makes me feel much less guilty about the volume I have in carboys and on the shelf waiting in line for the fermenter. Good to know that there are many others out there that are deeper into this than I am. 

My wife refers to wine making as my second job . . . one heck of a job! One I hope to never retire from.

Tim


----------



## tbayav8er (Nov 18, 2016)

I usually have at least 3 batches going at any given time, and I always start several kits at the same time about every six months. I will do 3 batches of cheap kits, and bottle them at 6 months. When I bottle the cheap kits, I start a few batches of very high quality kits. I follow that cycle all the time, that so I always have at least some lower quality wine to drink while I am letting my good stuff age.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Nov 18, 2016)

Bodenski said:


> I think the bottom line is that an empty carboy is a sad carboy. I keep one 1-gallon jug free for transfers, but I don't know if I'll ever let more than one sit empty at a time at this point!



I always have one sad carboy because I need a carboy to rack the others into!


----------



## AZMDTed (Nov 18, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> I always have one sad carboy because I need a carboy to rack the others into!



It's all in the perspective. I have such a carboy too, but instead of being sad he's a player. While the others are monogamous, this one gets to have a new wine every few weeks. I try to surprise him with a spicy Shiraz one time and maybe a full bodied Cabernet the next. On his birthday he gets a three way blend. Nope, no sad carboys here


----------



## jburtner (Nov 18, 2016)

AZMDTed said:


> It's all in the perspective. I have such a carboy too, but instead of being sad he's a player. While the others are monogamous, this one gets to have a new wine every few weeks. I try to surprise him with a spicy Shiraz one time and maybe a full bodied Cabernet the next. On his birthday he gets a three way blend. Nope, no sad carboys here



I wanna spend some hangtime in ur cellar with ur hapoy carboy


----------



## bkisel (Nov 18, 2016)

This is the fullest my pipeline has ever been... $ batches bulk aging, 2-3 batches bottle aging, and 3-4 batches being consumed. All my batches are 6 gallon/23L. 

Hope to have another red kit and a white (Zin) kit started before the year is out. Think next year I'd like to start with a "mist" kit and a country wine, probably a banana wine which would be my first.

Going forward I'm thinking that 10-12 batches a year should keep the pipeline full. A good 30% of any given batch is gifted.

Now that I'm living near the NY Finger Lakes region and have convenient access to juice buckets (about 1 hour drive) I'll likely be doing a few more juice buckets and a few less kits in 2017.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 19, 2016)

Right now, I have 11 6-gallon batches in various stages of fermentation and/or aging. Have another 2 3-gallon batches (leftover blends) that need to be bottled.


----------



## mennyg19 (Nov 20, 2016)

I just started during the summer.
I have a Dragon Blood in bulk age,
10L of additive-free Petit Syrah in bulk age
15L of regular Petit Syrah in bulk age
50L of Cab Sauv that's in secondary (this batch was done with two friends)
I just bottled my first 5L batch of mead and am planning to start another 10L sometime this week (was amazing and only 2 months old).
Im taking a break for a couple of months though. My addiction was really starting to grate on my wife's nerves. Mead is easier to work with. No crushing or pressing, so I could probably get away with another batch.

Also, my main passion is for grape wine. And being jewish, it needs to be kosher. Any juice bucket or kit will non kosher AFAIK. So that cuts out any off season batches.


----------



## heatherd (Nov 20, 2016)

I have (4) 6-gallon and (1) 1-gallon from this fall's harvest, and (2) 6-gallon batches from kits.

I also have (5) kits on deck.


----------



## heatherd (Nov 20, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> I always have one sad carboy because I need a carboy to rack the others into!



That's why I use my primary for racking! No sad carboys required.


----------



## 9226356 (Nov 20, 2016)

I have 5 primary buckets and 6 5gallon carboys. 
*
Bottled:*
strawberry
triple berry
banana
lemon
peach mead
elderberry cider

*Fermenting:*
cranberry
coffee

*Bulk Age:*
Maple


----------



## brewbush (Nov 20, 2016)

My current basement:
Just add ML to my 66% Cab / 33% Merlot - 9 gallons
Diablo Rojo aging
RJS Amarone aging
3 gallons pineapple which I have yet to decide what to do with
Black forest port aging
5 gallons of a mead think I messed up with sorbate...has a flower flavor to it. Havent had the heart to dump yet
6 gallons a merlot aging
5 gallons blackberry
5 gallons peach
5 gallons hard cider - debating on dry hopping this one.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Nov 27, 2016)

I have three on the go. 6 gallons of Muscat, 12 of dornfelder, and 18 of a white style dornfelder.

All are from grapes I pressed. The Muscat my own grapes, the dornfelder from a relative.

I'd love to have another batch or two going, but I have yet to do a kit wine, and we were traveling during harvest this year so the above 3 were all I could squeak in.

I do have a tiny amount of Riesling still on the vine in my backyard. They are only second year vines so not much fruit on them. I was hoping to get one 375ml bottle of ice wine from them. Will see how they look in a month or two. The biggest problem will be how to press them.


----------



## wildhair (Apr 3, 2017)

I just started last summer because I had a load of black raspberries and enough jam to last until the Apocalypse. Once I started that batch ~ BAM. I also have lots of excess melons from the garden, a good apple crop, lots of grapes, plenty of strawberries (and already plenty of jam, again)...then....... HEY - I can make wine from rhubarb, too - I got rhubarb, and look at that recipe - Mint Wine, I like mint, I got mint................
Before I knew it - I had 7 batches going, then it was fall, which is cranberry season in WI, so..........
I always picked and froze most of my fruit during the spring & summer because we made jam in the winter. Turns out - that's a good method for wine making, too. I still have 3, 2 gal batches I stabilized a month a go & just backsweetened - a black raspberry, strawberry-rhubarb, & the cranberry - I'll bottle them in a month or so.
I don't have anything in the fermenter right now. Which is OK - I need to start the garden, but now I do it with the idea of "what can I grow that will make a good wine".


----------

